# be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!



## be quiet! Support (7. März 2013)

*be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Hallo zusammen,
fünf unserer SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfter  warten darauf von euch getestet zu werden. Was ihr dafür tun müsst? Um  einer unserer fünf Tester zu werden, schreibt uns einfach direkt in  diesen Thread wie ihr unsere Lüfter im Rahmen einer Review, eines  Unpacking-Videos, einer coolen Fotomontageserie oder einem How-to Video  in Szene setzen würdet. Für andere kreative Ideen sind wir natürlich  auch immer offen. Schreibt aber bitte in eure Bewerbung, was ihr vorhabt. 
Um an unserem Contest teilzunehmen, musst du ein paar Voraussetzungen erfüllen:



eine gute Digitalkamera
einen eigenen You Tube Account und
erste Erfahrungen in der Erstellung von Reviews, Unboxing, Grafikarbeit o.ä.

Ihr müsst keine Voll-Profis sein. Die wichtigste Voraussetzung ist vor  allem, dass ihr, wenn wir euch als Tester auswählen, auch wirklich etwas  daraus macht!!! 
Bewerben könnt ihr euch hier bis zum 24. März 2013. Ob ihr unter den  Gewinnern seid, erfahrt ihr ca. fünf Tage nach Ende der Bewerbungsfrist   hier direkt im Forum und auf unserer Homepage.  Ihr schickt uns dann einfach eure Adresse (E-Mail Adresse wird dann im  Gewinner-Post bekannt gegeben) und wir kümmern uns dann schnellstmöglich  um den Versand. 
Von dem Moment der Versendung der Produkte an habt ihr für die Umsetzung  eurer Aktion dann bis zu vier Wochen Zeit. Einen Link oder ein kurze  Nachricht wo wir eure Review oder ähnliches dann sehen können, schickt  ihr dann auch einfach direkt an die von uns angegebene E-Mail Adresse. 

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen!
Euer be quiet! Team


----------



## Dis.Grace (7. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein neues Case bestellt, welches vorraussichtlich Anfang nächste Woche eintreffen wird. Dort werde ich meine bisherige Hardware einbauen und natürlich mit dein von mir vorgesehen Lüftern kühlen lassen. Wenn ich als Tester ausgewählt würde, würde ich die bisherige Kühlleistung mit der eurer Lüfter vergleichen (je nachdem wie viele Lüfter zur Verfügung gestellt werden, wird das gesamte Case mit ihnen gekühlt, sonst werden nur einzelne Lüfter getauscht) und könnte so eine Praxisnahe Information bieten. Der Einbau würde natürlich auch entsprechend dokumentiert und da es ein neues Case ist, sind schöne Bilder natürlich sicher 

Eine Digitalkamere, einen Youtube Account habe ich, Reviews habe ich bisher aber nur im kleinen Rahmen erstellt. 

Gruß,
Grace


----------



## Jeanboy (7. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Hallo,

Ich würde zuerst ein Unboxing Video (oder Bilderreihe) machen, wie der erste Eindruck ist (Wertigkeit/Funktionalität der Verpackung/des Lüfters), die Beilagen zum Lüfter
und die Besonderheiten des Lüfters zeigen und danach in meinen PC einbauen. Bei der Montage würde ich darauf eingehen, ob der Einbau schwer oder leicht war und was verbessert werden sollte. Danach würde ich die Lautstärke bei den unterschiedlichsten Drehzahlen testen (von ganz niedrig bis ganz hoch) und dabei auf Temperaturunterschiede eingehen.
Dazu würde ich zum einen die PWM Regelung des Mainboards nutzen, aber auch meine Lüftersteuerung.

Besonderheit meines Reviews wäre, dass ich mich mit der Frage: "ist der Lüfter als Lüfter für CPU-Kühler geeignet?" beschäftigen würde. Dazu würde ich den BeQuiet Lüfter
mit dem Lüfter des Alpenföhn Himalayas vergleichen und allgemein erklären, ob der Lüfter für CPU-Kühler geeignet wäre oder nicht.

Camcorder, Youtube Account und kleinere Review Erfahrungen vorhanden


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für euer Interesse.

Ihr könnt uns natürlich gerne Links zu bestehenden Reviews per PN senden.

Vielen Dank 
Euer be quiet! Team


----------



## ikealampe (12. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Hallo,

Mein Review würde mit einem unboxing Video beginnen und dann mit zahlreichen Lüftertests fotgeführt werden, und anschließend mit einem Fazit beendet werden.

Der Lüfter würde mehreren Testsituationen Unterzogen werden ( Cpu Kühler ohne Luftstrom/ Cpu Kühler im Gehäuse......).
Das Teststück wird auch mit Standard Lüftern verglichen.

Dieses Review würde dann mit eine Spiegelreflex in Form von Fotos und Videos dokumentiert werden.
Erfahrungen im Bereich Reviews besteht derzeit noch nicht, aber ein Youtube Account besteht bereits.

Gruß IL


----------



## FireFox212 (13. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Ich würde an dem Contest sehr gerne mitmachen!

Ich besitze eine Medion Digitalkamera (16x Optischer Zoom; Full HD Videos).

Starten würde alles mit dem Unboxing und Erklärung der technischen Seite.

Nach dem Unboxing würde ich im Rahmen der Review auf die technische Seite des Lüfters eingehen
und einen Vergleich zu einem anderen machen damit man einen theoretischen Vergleich hat.

Nach dem theoretischem Vergleich würde ein praktischer Teil kommen in dem die dbA und die Umdrehungen getestet werden und gegenüber gestellt werden.

Abschließend, mit Hintergrundmusik unterlegt, eine Fotoserie des Lüfters dran hängen.

Ein YouTube Kanal ist selbstverständlich vorhanden auf dem schon so einige Erfahrungen gesammelt worden.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Sebastian


----------



## harl.e.kin (17. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Kann man sich die Lüftergröße für den Test aussuchen oder stehen nur 140mm Lüfter zum Test bereit? Ich würde gern einen 120mm Lüfter testen und in einem Review bewerten. Der Lüfter müsste sich bei mir gegen zahlreiche Lüfter anderer Hersteller behaupten.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Hallo harl.e.kin,

die Lüftergröße ist frei wählbar.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## MetallSimon (22. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Hallo,
Ich hab eine Wasserkühlung, die CPU(i5-750) und GPU(GTX460) mithilfe eines 280mm Radiators kühlt. Als Lüfter sind im Momment 2xNoiseblocker XK2 montiert. Das sind die besten Lüfter, die ich bis jetzt hatte (be quiet Lüfter hatte ich noch keine). Mal schauen, ob sich das ändert 
Ich würde ein unboxing Video machen(und Zubehör, Verarbeitung,... mit den Noiseblockern vergleichen) und ein Vergleichsvideo machen(Anlaufspannung, Lautstärke, Vibrationen,...).


----------



## Zero1701 (22. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Tach auch .

Hätte durchaus Interesse an den Neuen Modellen. 
Was ich auf jedenfall machen würde wäre sie gegen meine Sielent Wings 2 Antreten zu lassen und mal Lautstärke und LEistung subjektiv zu vergleichen denn mit Zahlen umsich schmeißen kann ja jeder  
Je nach dem würde ich ihn auch mal an meinen be quiet Shadow Rock Advanced CPU Kühler rann lassen und dort ebenfalls vergleiche anstellen, sofern er denn passt . 

Nach dem Test würde ich den Lüfter wahrscheinlich bei einem Freund einbauen der ihn auch gebrauchen kann. Oder halt einen meiner alten wenn der hier mich 
mehr überzeugt xDD

Einen You tube Channel baue ich zwar gerade mit einigen Leuten auf , ob er aber so bald fertig wäre ist die andere Frage. Also tendiere ich ehr zu einer schriftlichen Review mit Fotostrecke.


Gruß Fabi


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

hihi,

ich wär auch gern dabei, 120mm lüfter wär perfekt! kamera für video und bildbearbeitungssoftware ist vorhanden. möglichkeiten den lüfter an verschiedenen pc's zu testen auch!

danke im voraus,

diu


----------



## rhyn2012 (23. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich würds gern machen.


- Unboxing Video
-  Tests im laufenden Betrieb
- persönliche Geräusch emfpindung
- abschließendes Fazit

Grüße... Rhyn


----------



## korfe (24. März 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Ich möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben!
Benutze zur Zt. nur Noctua Lüfter und würde diese natürlich zum Vergleich heranziehen!
Video`s machen,etc. kein Problem und einen YouTube Channel hab ich auch!


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. April 2013)

*AW: be quiet! Review Contest: Tester gesucht für unsere SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfterserie!*

Hallo alle zusammen,
  Vielen Dank für Euer Interesse und Eure Vorschläge. Entschuldigt bitte die etwas späte Rückmeldung, aufgrund der Osterfeiertage. Nun haben wir aber unsere 5 Tester ausgewählt. Je einen SilentWings 2 PWM Lüfter zum Testen erhalten:


  Dis.Grace
  Jeanboy
  MetallSimon
  Zero1701
  HardwareTV


  Schickt uns doch bitte an (info[at]be-quiet.de) mit dem Betreff „Review Contest“ Eure Adresse und schreibt uns welche Lüftergröße Ihr gerne testen würdet. 

  Wir freuen uns schon auf Eure Ergebnisse,
  Euer be quiet! Team


----------

